# Fan Motor Noisey On Carrier A/c



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

has anyone had problems with their a/c blower motors? mine is working but is very noisey. i removed the covers on the roof an the blower motor shaft has a lot of play. anyone know where to find one?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is it clean? Any remnants of a wasp mud nest. Anything that is on one blade will knock the balance off.

Never seen anyone replace one yet.

John


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Is it clean? Any remnants of a wasp mud nest. Anything that is on one blade will knock the balance off.
> 
> Never seen anyone replace one yet.
> 
> John


everything was good, i thought maybe leaves were in it. i do run the ac every day for three months straight per year. i keep it at an rv park at the colorado river where summer temps are around 110 every day from june till september.


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

update : i removed the evaporator box cover and found the blower wheel was cracking where it mounts to the shaft. so it looks like it will be an easy fix


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear you solved it.


----------



## smmoothc (Jul 30, 2008)

were can i purchase the blower wheel assembly same thing is wrong with my ac just found out today


----------



## breezeblocker (Jul 11, 2006)

i found them at pplmotorhomes.com for around $30


----------



## smmoothc (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks got it ordered and put in all nice and quiet again


----------

